# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Contabilità buste paga professionisti

## Tasselhoof

Buongiorno a tutti,
avrei dei piccoli dubbi per quanto riguarda la deducibilità dei costi dei dipendenti (es. segretaria) per un professionista.
Il primo dubbio riguarda la registrazione contabile della busta paga nel caso di una contabilità semplificata del professionista.
Il secondo dubbio riguarda se tali costi vanno registrati al momento del pagamento del dipendente (deducibilità per cassa) o costituiscono un'eccezione e vanno registrati a fine mese (deducibilità per competenza) 
Grazie a tutti per la disponibilità!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il primo dubbio riguarda la registrazione contabile della busta paga nel caso di una contabilità semplificata del professionista.

  La scrittura è uguale a quella che fai per una contabilità semplificata qualsiasi.    

> Il secondo dubbio riguarda se tali costi vanno registrati al momento del pagamento del dipendente (deducibilità per cassa) o costituiscono un'eccezione e vanno registrati a fine mese (deducibilità per competenza)

  Gli stipendi (esclusi quelli a familiari) vanno dedotti per cassa. Il tfr per competenza. 
ciao

----------


## Tasselhoof

Grazie Danilo,    

> La scrittura è uguale a quella che fai per una contabilità semplificata qualsiasi  
> Gli stipendi (esclusi quelli a familiari) vanno dedotti per cassa. Il tfr per competenza. 
> ciao

  nella registrazione devo indicare il netto in busta effettivamente pagato o devo fare una registrazione indicando lo stipendio lordo ed i contributi a carico del professionista? 
Quindi nel caso di stipendio di dicembre pagato nell'anno successivo lo registrerò nell'anno nuovo? 
Grazie ancora

----------


## danilo sciuto

> nella registrazione devo indicare il netto in busta effettivamente pagato o devo fare una registrazione indicando lo stipendio lordo ed i contributi a carico del professionista?

  Ovviamente devi mettere a costo il lordo, non il netto........... :EEK!:     

> Quindi nel caso di stipendio di dicembre pagato nell'anno successivo lo registrerò nell'anno nuovo?

  Ho già risposto. 
ciao

----------


## hillary

Essendo in contabilit&#224; semplificata devi rilevare solo il costo dei salari (al lordo di INPS ed IRPEF) e la quota di contributi a carico del professionista. 
Il criterio &#232; di cassa ordinario (non allargato al 12 gennaio dell'anno successivo) quindi se pagato a dicembre lo detrai a dicembre se pagato a gennaio lo scaricherai l'anno successivo.

----------


## hillary

scusa...battuta sul tempo....

----------


## enzo54

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;67252]La scrittura è uguale a quella che fai per una contabilità semplificata qualsiasi.    
Gli stipendi (esclusi quelli a familiari) vanno dedotti per cassa. Il tfr per competenza. 
ciao[/QU
Se non ricordo male, in una vecchia finanziaria fu inserita una  norma che consentiva, ai semplificati, di registrare il costo del lavoro totale in una sola registrazione a dicembre,  evitando, quindi, di  contabilizzare i costi  mese per mese.  ( sempre tenendo conto -PER I PROFESSIONISTI  del principio di cassa ) che  quindi, entro dicembre, i costi siano stati effettivamenti sostenuti. Non la trovo utile, ma a  qualcuno potrebbe interessare.
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se non ricordo male, in una vecchia finanziaria fu inserita una  norma che consentiva, ai semplificati, di registrare il costo del lavoro totale in una sola registrazione a dicembre,  evitando, quindi, di  contabilizzare i costi  mese per mese.  ( sempre tenendo conto -PER I PROFESSIONISTI  del principio di cassa ) che  quindi, entro dicembre, i costi siano stati effettivamenti sostenuti. Non la trovo utile, ma a  qualcuno potrebbe interessare.
> Ciao

  A me interessa.
Però vorrei leggerla. La ricordi ??

----------


## enzo54

> A me interessa.
> Però vorrei leggerla. La ricordi ??

  La finanziari dovrebbe essere del 199 per il 1997  e rigiardava proprie le semplificazioni fiscali  DPR 695/1996
Ciao

----------


## Tasselhoof

Salve a tutti,
vorrei ritornare sull'argomento per analizzare questo caso particolare:
Professionista paga la tredicesima al dipendente nel 2009 mentre lo stipendio di dicembre a gennaio 2010.
A questo punto come va contabilizzata la tredicesima dato che la nota contabile del consulente del lavoro considera congiuntamente tredicesima e stipendio?

----------


## Speedy

> Salve a tutti,
> vorrei ritornare sull'argomento per analizzare questo caso particolare:
> Professionista paga la tredicesima al dipendente nel 2009 mentre lo stipendio di dicembre a gennaio 2010.
> A questo punto come va contabilizzata la tredicesima dato che la nota contabile del consulente del lavoro considera congiuntamente tredicesima e stipendio?

  Il professionista deduce i costi con il principio di cassa, per cui la tredicesima pagata a dicembre 2009 si deduce nel 2009 mentre la differenza pagata nel 2010 si deduce nel 2010.
Sulla nota contabile del CDL annoterei:
= euro .. corrisposti il  xx.12.2009
= euro .. corrisposti il xx.01.2010
Se il professionista è in contabilità ordinaria, le date di pagamento troveranno conferma nelle scritture contabili (conti cassa o banca).

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Il professionista deduce i costi con il principio di cassa, per cui la tredicesima pagata a dicembre 2009 si deduce nel 2009 mentre la differenza pagata nel 2010 si deduce nel 2010.
> Sulla nota contabile del CDL annoterei:
> = euro .. corrisposti il  xx.12.2009
> = euro .. corrisposti il xx.01.2010
> Se il professionista è in contabilità ordinaria, le date di pagamento troveranno conferma nelle scritture contabili (conti cassa o banca).

  Proprio perchè per il professionista vige il principio di cassa mi trovo in difficoltà, in quanto dovrei registrare non la tredicesima diciamo "netta" bensì il lordo della tredicesima e gli oneri sociali ad essa attribuibili.
La nota contabile del CDL prevede invece sia la tredicesima (competenza 2009) che lo stipendio di dicembre (competenza 2010).
Suggerimenti? 
PS. il professionista è in semplificata 
Grazie Speedy!

----------


## shailendra

> Proprio perchè per il professionista vige il principio di cassa mi trovo in difficoltà, in quanto dovrei registrare non la tredicesima diciamo "netta" bensì il lordo della tredicesima e gli oneri sociali ad essa attribuibili.
> La nota contabile del CDL prevede invece sia la tredicesima (competenza 2009) che lo stipendio di dicembre (competenza 2010).
> Suggerimenti? 
> PS. il professionista è in semplificata 
> Grazie Speedy!

  Nel 2009 registri solo la tredicesima al netto dei contributi perchè è quello che è stato pagato realmente nel 2009, e l'importo lo trovi direttamente dalla busta paga della tredicesima (o nel prospetto del consulente).
I contributi della 13°  sono pagati a gennaio insieme agli altri contributi quindi si detraggono nel 2010.

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Nel 2009 registri solo la tredicesima al netto dei contributi perchè è quello che è stato pagato realmente nel 2009, e l'importo lo trovi direttamente dalla busta paga della tredicesima (o nel prospetto del consulente).
> I contributi della 13°  sono pagati a gennaio insieme agli altri contributi quindi si detraggono nel 2010.

  Giusto i contributi della tredicesima andranno comunque versati a gennaio... a questo punto nel 2009 devo rilevare solo l'importo lordo della tredicesima che desumo dalla busta paga della tredicesima....vero? 
Grazie mille!!

----------


## shailendra

> Giusto i contributi della tredicesima andranno comunque versati a gennaio... a questo punto nel 2009 devo rilevare solo l'importo lordo della tredicesima che desumo dalla busta paga della tredicesima....vero? 
> Grazie mille!!

  Non l'importo lordo, l'importo netto

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Non l'importo lordo, l'importo netto

  Allora non capisco  :Confused:  .
Io generalmente per un professionista in semplificata registro il salario lordo e gli oneri previdenziali a carico del professionista perchè queste sono per me le voci che rappresentano il costo per il dipendente.
Credevo che lo stesso ragionamento si dovesse fare per la tredicesima...ossia registro solo l'importo lordo della tredicesima mentre gli oneri previdenziali li registro nel 2010 perchè è in tale anno che verrano pagati.
Mi sono perso qualcosa? E' un'impostaxione completamente sbagliata la mia? :Frown:

----------


## f.p

> ...registro solo l'importo lordo della tredicesima mentre gli oneri previdenziali li registro nel 2010 perchè è in tale anno che verrano pagati.

   ... ma se gli oneri previdenziali li registri nel 2010, la tredicesima la registri "al lordo"  di che????  :Confused:  
non mi intendo di contabilità, però ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## shailendra

> Allora non capisco  .
> Io generalmente per un professionista in semplificata registro il salario lordo e gli oneri previdenziali a carico del professionista perchè queste sono per me le voci che rappresentano il costo per il dipendente.
> Credevo che lo stesso ragionamento si dovesse fare per la tredicesima...ossia registro solo l'importo lordo della tredicesima mentre gli oneri previdenziali li registro nel 2010 perchè è in tale anno che verrano pagati.
> Mi sono perso qualcosa? E' un'impostaxione completamente sbagliata la mia?

  Il sistema che usi tu va bene per le imprese in semplificata. Per i professionisti la cosa migliore da fare è registrare il netto pagato al dipendente nel giorno di pagamento e le ritenute Irpef e Inps nella data di pagamento del modello F24.
Fai la prova e ti assicuro che il risultato finale di retribuzioni e contributi è uguale al sistema che usi tu, ma se registri le uscite per cassa non ti trovi con i problemi che stai esponendo in questo post.

----------


## Tasselhoof

> Il sistema che usi tu va bene per le imprese in semplificata. Per i professionisti la cosa migliore da fare è registrare il netto pagato al dipendente nel giorno di pagamento e le ritenute Irpef e Inps nella data di pagamento del modello F24.
> Fai la prova e ti assicuro che il risultato finale di retribuzioni e contributi è uguale al sistema che usi tu, ma se registri le uscite per cassa non ti trovi con i problemi che stai esponendo in questo post.

  Allora registro il netto pagato al dipendente come voce di costo tipo "Salari e stipendi" al momento del pagamento...poi nella data di pagamento del modello F24 movimento le voci patrimoniali come "erario c/ritenute" e "inps c/ritenute" che deduco dalla busta paga e la voce di costo "Oneri sociali INPS" a carico del professionista che deduco invece dal prospetto del CDL. Corretto?
Scusami ma sto un pò fuso!

----------


## shailendra

> Allora registro il netto pagato al dipendente come voce di costo tipo "Salari e stipendi" al momento del pagamento...poi nella data di pagamento del modello F24 movimento le voci patrimoniali come "erario c/ritenute" e "inps c/ritenute" che deduco dalla busta paga e la voce di costo "Oneri sociali INPS" a carico del professionista che deduco invece dal prospetto del CDL. Corretto?
> Scusami ma sto un pò fuso!

  No. La registrazione della busta paga va bene. 
Poi al momento del pagamento usi dei conti economici che chiami come vuoi: 
Irpef dipendenti e Inps dipendenti vanno bene. Non guardi più il prospetto del consulente se non per fare un controllo e verificare che il totale dei costi che ti inserisce lui sia uguale al totale dei costi che hai registrato tu.

----------


## Tasselhoof

> No. La registrazione della busta paga va bene. 
> Poi al momento del pagamento usi dei conti economici che chiami come vuoi: 
> Irpef dipendenti e Inps dipendenti vanno bene. Non guardi più il prospetto del consulente se non per fare un controllo e verificare che il totale dei costi che ti inserisce lui sia uguale al totale dei costi che hai registrato tu.

  Quindi alla fine movimento solo conti di costo: "salari e stipendi" pari al netto in busta e "Irpef dipendenti" e "Inps dipendenti" che sono dei conti di costo creati ad hoc per registrare l'F24, ad esempio per i cod. tributo "1001, 3802,3847,3848" utilizzo "Irpef dipendenti" e per il DM10 utilizzo "Inps dipendenti". 
Mamma mia e con questo spero di poter mettere la parola fine all'argomento. 
Grazie mille shailendra sei una santa!!

----------


## Speedy

> Quindi alla fine movimento solo conti di costo: "salari e stipendi" pari al netto in busta e "Irpef dipendenti" e "Inps dipendenti" che sono dei conti di costo creati ad hoc per registrare l'F24, ad esempio per i cod. tributo "1001, 3802,3847,3848" utilizzo "Irpef dipendenti" e per il DM10 utilizzo "Inps dipendenti". 
> Mamma mia e con questo spero di poter mettere la parola fine all'argomento. 
> Grazie mille shailendra sei una santa!!

  In merito alle ritenute fiscali dei dipendenti di professionisti è mio parere che esse vadano dedotte non alla data di versamento della distinta F24 bensì alla data di pagamento della retribuzione al dipendente. Ciò in quanto il versamento della distinta F24 non identifica il costo del professionista datore di lavoro, bensì soltanto la nascita di un movimento finanziario tra il sostituto d'imposta e l'erario.
Questo aspetto non è rilevante in corso dell'anno ma lo diventa invece a dicembre, quando la retribuzione viene corrisposta entro il 31.12 mentre la distinta F24 viene versata il 16.01 successivo. 
Chiarisco quindi il mio pensiero facendo un esempio pratico:
= tredicesima dipendente 1.000 corrisposta il 24.12.2009 (al netto di 400 per ritenute fiscali versate il 16.01.2010)
= stipendio dicembre 1.000 corrisposto il 4.01.2010 (al netto di 300 per ritenute fiscali versate egualmente il 16.01.2010 allo scopo di evitare problemi nella compilazione del CUD)
= nella contabilità 2009 del professionista rilevo come costo pagato ai dipendenti 1.400  (se in contabilità ordinaria 1.000 escono dalla cassa e 400 da appoggiare su un conto finanziario transitorio)
= nella contabilità 2010 del professionista rilevo come costo pagato ai dipendenti 1.300 e al momento del versamento della distinta F24 chiudo il conto finanziario transitorio 
Altro esempio: retribuzioni 2.000 pagate entro dicembre 2009 e ritenute fiscali 700 versate il 16 gennaio 2010:
= nella contabilità 2009 del professionista rilevo come costo pagato ai dipendenti 2.700  (se in contabilità ordinaria 2.000 escono dalla cassa e 700 da appoggiare su un conto finanziario transitorio)
= nella contabilità 2010 del professionista chiudo il conto finanziario transitorio al momento del versamento della distinta F24

----------


## Tasselhoof

> In merito alle ritenute fiscali dei dipendenti di professionisti &#232; mio parere che esse vadano dedotte non alla data di versamento della distinta F24 bens&#236; alla data di pagamento della retribuzione al dipendente. Ci&#242; in quanto il versamento della distinta F24 non identifica il costo del professionista datore di lavoro, bens&#236; soltanto la nascita di un movimento finanziario tra il sostituto d'imposta e l'erario.
> Questo aspetto non &#232; rilevante in corso dell'anno ma lo diventa invece a dicembre, quando la retribuzione viene corrisposta entro il 31.12 mentre la distinta F24 viene versata il 16.01 successivo.

  Ciao Alberto,
molto interessante e preciso il tuo appunto, a questo punto per&#242; il tuo ragionamento si dovrebbe applicare anche alle ritenute previdenziali o mi sbaglio? quindi per un professionista in semplificata al momento del pagamento dell'F24 non rilever&#242; niente in quanto si movimentano solo conti finanziari che in semplificata non interessano. Giusto?
Ed io che pensavo di aver risolto l'arcano  :Frown:

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao Alberto,
> molto interessante e preciso il tuo appunto, a questo punto però il tuo ragionamento si dovrebbe applicare anche alle ritenute previdenziali o mi sbaglio? quindi per un professionista in semplificata al momento del pagamento dell'F24 non rileverò niente in quanto si movimentano solo conti finanziari che in semplificata non interessano. Giusto?
> Ed io che pensavo di aver risolto l'arcano

  Per i contributi inps il discorso è diverso, in quanto con la distinta F24 verso sia i contributi a carico del dipendente sia i contributi a carico del datore di lavoro. Quindi, per questi ultimi, vige il criterio di cassa per cui i contributi inps deducibili per il datore di lavoro sono quelli versati dal 16 gennaio al 16 dicembre di ciascun anno. Per quelli a carico del dipendente invece vale secondo me lo stesso discorso fatto per le ritenute fiscali, quindi soltanto movimento finanziario in quanto partita di giro. 
Ciao

----------


## Maior

Riprendo questo argomento perché qualche tassello ancora non mi torna, nemmeno cercando nelle altre discussioni. 
La contabilità professionisti segue il criterio di cassa, pertanto le retribuzioni e i contributi vengono rilevati al momento del pagamento. Quindi, al momento del pagamento dello stipendio netto si rilevano stipendi e compensi netti ed eventuali indennità e spese. 
Al momento del pagamento dell'F24 si rilevano i costi relativi ai contributi a carico azienda e le ritenute a carico dipendente (imputandole al conto Stipendi).  
Così mi suggerisce il mio programma e così ho più o meno letto anche altrove e fin qui mi potrebbe anche tornare: se il costo per le retribuzioni è 100, di cui 80 netto + 12 ritenuta Irpef + 5 add. regionale + 3 add. comunale, io rilevo correttamente i 100 di costo dividendolo nei due momenti in cui si manifesta l'uscita. 
In più metto anche il costo dell'INPS c/ditta al momento del pagamento dell'F24. Se non versa non si deduce il costo.  
Ora, io mi ritrovo alcuni casi che mi fanno sballare questo schemetto: 
1. Irpef a credito del dipendente (rimborsi 730, etc...): come lo gestisco? lo ignoro? Ad esempio per il dipendente di un professionista ho un lordo di 548,42 che è più basso del netto di 604€, per via del bonus di Renzi di 80€, che supera l'INPS c/dipendente di 55,67 più l'addizionale regionale di 5,48€. Se in questo caso considero 604 + 5,48 ho un valore maggiore di 548,42. Quale costo è corretto imputare?  
2. F24 a zero compensato con il credito del professionista: ignoro anche questo? In fondo si sta spendendo una forma di soldi quindi lo stesso sta pagando, giusto?  
3. Ultima cosa: questi ragionamenti valgono sia per i professionisti semplificati che per gli ordinari?   
Si accettano suggerimenti e conferme!  :Big Grin:

----------

